# water clarity



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

would like to hit surf tomorrow. the water still looks a little sandy on the cams but can anyone give an live update on water clarity? thanks


----------



## gsykora59 (Dec 15, 2018)

We're currently down in Freeport ( Blue Water RV resort). Water is a little brown but there are literally dozens of guys wading out past the 3rd cut fishing and I see lots of them pulling in fish. They're at the brown/green water line and seem to be doing fine.


----------



## TBMatt (May 8, 2018)

Thanks. How rough is water past second and third bar?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Fished West End Galveston this morning and water is a stained brown out past third bar.
Not bad wave heights but no fish. Got one undersize speck and a gafftop on topwaters.

Let me add the wind and current are both from the southwest.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*right*



fishingtwo said:


> Fished West End Galveston this morning and water is a stained brown out past third bar.
> Not bad wave heights but no fish. Got one undersize speck and a gafftop on topwaters.
> 
> Let me add the wind and current are both from the southwest.


woke at 4am, looked at real time wind blowing 12 to 14 on the beach, and went back to sleep. it calmed down shortly after, but there wasn't enough time for the surf to clean up. planned on fishing surf, didn't think it would be right and wasn't going to miss sleep to find out. getting old is hell. but looks like i made the right call, another buddy called me around 1030ish wanting to know if i was fishing. he had just gotten skunked in the surf. :rybka::texasflag


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

got to the surf at sunup yesterday, opted for bayside. nothing but blowups and a few bites on plastic. went back to to surf around 8am. calmed a little and looked better. almost 1' vis. only found 3 dink trout, skippy, and a gafftop. gave up around 10.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Was offshore yesterday and yeah the water was pretty sandy coming back in. Looked beautify just off at middle bank harassing kingfish killing time before going to the ramp. I'd say it's fishable though.


----------



## mccain (Oct 20, 2006)

mccain said:


> got to the surf at sunup yesterday, opted for bayside. nothing but blowups and a few bites on plastic. went back to to surf around 8am. calmed a little and looked better. almost 1' vis. only found 3 dink trout, skippy, and a gafftop. gave up around 10.


also wanted to mention...there was tons of "shad" or juvenile bluefish poppin'/rainin' in the spot i fished beachside. don't know about yawl but i've never got on a good trout bite when that occurs. there was some mullet but....too much competition with natural resources?


----------



## sometimesfisher (Oct 3, 2011)

Hit the surf at surfside down towards the pass. We were there at the wrong time/tide but definitely fishable. Caught lots of little shad, small blue crab, and some ginormous mullet in the cast net. Water was pretty stirred up, but the waves were pretty clean -- I've def seen worse.

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

Fished SS all the way to the pass (car-bodies) Mon.7/9 wind was out of the SW water was sandy with maybe 10" visibility. Grinded hard with mirror lure, gold spoon, and soft plastics hooked 3 small trout that got off up close. Lot's of bait. Drove beach on the way out lots of birds working, I stopped to watch one flock close to shore and could see shrimp hopping and fish slashing jumped out and ran in hook one small trout and it got off about the time I could see it was too short. Then the fish disappeared as quickly as the started. I've been to the beach in good conditions many times now and failed to connect. Anyone else think our beachfront fishing has seriously declined in the last few years?


----------



## Rburcaw (Jul 13, 2014)

I’m sitting on my deck this morning 1/4 mile E of access 5. Water off color and chopped up. Watching a couple of guys drone fish in front of my house and they’re just picking up hardheads. The drones are dropping their bait a good distance beyond third bar.


----------



## Mottled Duck (Dec 3, 2016)

Duckchasr said:


> Fished SS all the way to the pass (car-bodies) Mon.7/9 wind was out of the SW water was sandy with maybe 10" visibility. Grinded hard with mirror lure, gold spoon, and soft plastics hooked 3 small trout that got off up close. Lot's of bait. Drove beach on the way out lots of birds working, I stopped to watch one flock close to shore and could see shrimp hopping and fish slashing jumped out and ran in hook one small trout and it got off about the time I could see it was too short. Then the fish disappeared as quickly as the started. I've been to the beach in good conditions many times now and failed to connect. Anyone else think our beachfront fishing has seriously declined in the last few years?


Yes, I believe wading fishing in the surf has declined since the 1980's when I became hard core about it.

My feeling is that you don't see the huge and seemingly endless rafts of mullet and other bait as compared to the past.

I had a good year in the surf in 2018 which was nice but there are not as many "war story" trips as I remember. The fishing can still be good but, overall, I sense a drop off.


----------



## 348473 (Apr 12, 2017)

Brady said:


> Yes, I believe wading fishing in the surf has declined since the 1980's when I became hard core about it.
> 
> My feeling is that you don't see the huge and seemingly endless rafts of mullet and other bait as compared to the past.
> 
> I had a good year in the surf in 2018 which was nice but there are not as many "war story" trips as I remember. The fishing can still be good but, overall, I sense a drop off.


Maybe but Surfside was never what I would consider a goldmine hot spot. Anyone can catch redfish and drum in matagorda stupid easy. That rarely happens in surfside, it does but it's pretty much a deadzone for drum. Trout can be very good but I agree I have not seen the huge rafts of mullet like in the past for some reason.


----------



## Sharpest (Mar 31, 2014)

Been tons of mullet in the North Padre surf for years and years. Water was too clear this weekend at least for bottom fishing. Went Sunday and got skunked.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

Looks pretty slick at surfside this morning according to Saltwater Recon. Can't tell yet about the color though. I wonder if it will hold until the morning? I think we might give it a go. Chase trout at first light and throw a cast net and catch a few horse mullet for cut bait and set a couple of big surf rods out for reds or shark.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

bearintex that sw wind turns the surf chocolate. Bait fishing would be better than lures......Good Luck.
20mile bouy is already 2fts.

*FRIDAY* North winds 10 to 15 knots. Seas 2 to 3 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms. *FRIDAY NIGHT* North winds 10 to 15 knots increasing to 15 to 20 knots after midnight. Seas 3 to 5 feet. A chance of showers and thunderstorms.


----------

